# Not what I was after but...



## Bucky T (Nov 15, 2016)

I was sitting in the stand last Saturday evening with eager anticipation on encountering a mature buck...  Instead I encountered this whopper sow and at least 15 more pigs...

They came in as I was about to get ready to climb down.  They were all easing through a 3yr old clearcut..  I couldn't see them but could hear them walking slowly through it and grunting softly.

Light was fading away to pretty much nothing, when they made their way into the small water oak flat I was sitting in adjacent to the clearcut.  Two of them got directly under me and 10 or so popped out directly behind me.  I noticed a pretty large black blob emerge from the cut at my 2 o'clock and decided to shoot it.  At the shot, chaos ensued, and pigs went running in every direction.  The pig I shot ran directly to me, under me, and piled up directly behind me.  

Biggest sow I've ever shot.  At least 200lbs would be my honest guess.


----------



## OptimumShine (Nov 15, 2016)

What did you end up doing with it?  They aren't decent to eat at this size are they?  I thought the kiddie piggos were best for that?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a goodun!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 15, 2016)

OptimumShine said:


> What did you end up doing with it?  They aren't decent to eat at this size are they?  I thought the kiddie piggos were best for that?



They taste just fine that size!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 15, 2016)

OptimumShine said:


> What did you end up doing with it?  They aren't decent to eat at this size are they?  I thought the kiddie piggos were best for that?



I gave it away to an individual that lived down the road from our hunting camp.  He was high on life when he saw her in my truck!  

I wasn't prepared to butcher her up, and the temps that night weren't going to be cool enough imo to let her hang over night and through noon or so the next day, when I got out of the woods from my morning hunt.   The last animal I thought I would kill last weekend was a pig...   They haven't been seen on our property in over a month...  I didn't have extra coolers to store her in and I didn't want to drive home to get what I needed..

Honestly, seeing how happy the guy was that I gave to pig to made it all worth while!  He was truly gracious!

And Killer Kyle is right, I shot a boar that went close to 300lbs some years ago and he was delicious table fare.  My good buddy and I literally cut him in half on the skinning rack and took our halves home to the families.  There was nothing the matter with it!


----------



## OptimumShine (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks,

I wasn't bashing, just curious.

Plan on doing some hog hunting after deer season and it is good to know I can take them at all sizes.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice oinker Tommy, congrats.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Nov 18, 2016)

Congratulations on a nice hog.  Shoot 'em til your barrel gets hot!


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's a good ole biggun or a big ole goodun one or tother


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I gave it away to an individual that lived down the road from our hunting camp.  He was high on life when he saw her in my truck!
> 
> I wasn't prepared to butcher her up, and the temps that night weren't going to be cool enough imo to let her hang over night and through noon or so the next day, when I got out of the woods from my morning hunt.   The last animal I thought I would kill last weekend was a pig...   They haven't been seen on our property in over a month...  I didn't have extra coolers to store her in and I didn't want to drive home to get what I needed..
> 
> ...



Sharing your blessings is something special.........Way to go man, that is Special. Great story too.......all of a sudden, it was game on! Congrats



OptimumShine said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I wasn't bashing, just curious.
> 
> Plan on doing some hog hunting after deer season and it is good to know I can take them at all sizes.



If the hog is rank just leave it for the Yotes, but if it is a fat healthy looking pig that just smells like a pig, it should be AWESOME! No matter how big! 

If its a "Rank" pig, you'll know it and wont even want to put a knife on it


----------

